# Meeeee Moonbathe FOTD!!!!!![pic heavy]



## snowkei (Jun 16, 2007)

hey ladies, I know it's a little late to have moonbathe..LOL

I went to MAC today and had my first experience-- makeup by a foreigner MA!!haha











His name is Victor, and I think he's REALLY cool!!!!
His blending skill, liner skill, false lashes wearing skill, brow skill...
are all fantastic!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I just cannot understand why he can blend THAT WELL!!!
*only with one 224 brush*!!!!WOOW!!!!It's really amazing huh!!!!

what *HE* use on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*[face]*
lightful daily moisturizer
studio fix  #NC35

*[brow]*
e/s #cork

*[eye]*
shadestick #beige-ing
e/s #firespot. sharoom. cranberry. beauty marked
blush #peaches
fluidine #blacktrack

eye kohl #Fascinating


*[lash]*
Zoom lash
false lashes #3

*[cheek]*
Sunstrip bronzing powder #bronze
blush #peaches

*[lip]*
lipstick #Brick-O-La
plushglass #bountiful






























me n Victor!!!


----------



## Odette (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Meeeee MOONBATHE..[pic heavy]*

You look great. Those colours really suit you.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Meeeee MOONBATHE..[pic heavy]*

wow, your skin is flawless!!! damn girl, you look HOT!!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Meeeee MOONBATHE..[pic heavy]*

WOW, I am speechless.  Victor did an amazing job!  He made you even more beautiful!

Your makeup looks flawless!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice.  I think the makeup you do is just as great.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG...you're so lucky!!! he did an amazing job...


----------



## astronaut (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow he did an awesome job! I'm guessing he worked on Pam Anderson, Missy, and Paris? Must be an honour to have him work on you!


----------



## makeup_newbie (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG, it looks so fine! It's perfect - clean & elegant. What an amazing blending on your skin! And with only one brush too!

It looks dewy & glowy. Oh man, I've got to try that, especially the foundation.

Love the last two pictures.


----------



## kileencheng (Jun 16, 2007)

wow, this is a gorgeous look!  The colors look beautiful on you.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 16, 2007)

All i can say is... This Is PERFECTION! 

All your FOTDs are beautiful but this color combo is just un-real! You look absolutly stunning!!!

Oh... I forgot to mention how much i love the picture of the 2 of you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soooo CUTE!!!


----------



## ahuerta (Jun 16, 2007)

thank you for posting a moonbathe fotd by a true professional. it seems like we move on to each new collection so quickly after so much anticipation. it was wonderful to see another moonbathe look. thanks for this!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 16, 2007)

That man is crazy talented and you look crazy beautiful!  I wish there was a tutorial of this look; those colours are used so wonderfully together.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW you are right Victor is indeed very talented - you look totally gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish he could do my makeup too


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 16, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow his blending is incredible, it looks airbrushed.


----------



## Spatzchen (Jun 16, 2007)

You look gorgeous as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









But your MU's are amazing too. I don't see any difference between the quality of his job and your


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 16, 2007)

yayy! a new fotd from you...or him! lol i love it, so pretty!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 16, 2007)

*This is crazy beautiful and your brows *sigh* one brush? Talent.  You are breathtaking girlie!*


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Nice. I think the makeup you do is just as great._

 

...I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing!!!

It looks fabulous, nonetheless.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG! The blending is perfect!


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 17, 2007)

very pretty =) victor is amazingly wonderrful


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks everyone! I think Victor is amazing!!!LOL


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 17, 2007)

wow it looks AMAZING!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 17, 2007)

you're so lucky!  that guy is soo talented, blending is awesome!


----------



## june19th (Jun 17, 2007)

woww.. he did an amazing job. the look is perfect for you!
now if only we could have an MA do that for us every morning, eh? haha


----------



## M.I.A. (Jun 17, 2007)

WOW!
thats sooo pretty.. youre gorgeous and AHHH IM IN LOVE WITH YOUR HAIR! lol


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 17, 2007)

aww man, victor came to our counter and i worked that day so i couldnt go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's awesome!


----------



## natasha (Jun 17, 2007)

totally awesome..........................................


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 17, 2007)

he did an awesome job! you look great! thanks for the pics!

in this pic is your studio fix foundations powder or liquid??


----------



## TeaCup (Jun 17, 2007)

You make me smile! So cute


----------



## Mien (Jun 17, 2007)

That's gorgeous! I really like the short hair on you btw


----------



## Jayne (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG that's gorgeous !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



0_o 
look at this blending >> AMAZING !! 

Victor, could you please come in Belgium?


----------



## entipy (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG! That *is* amazing! Way to go, Victor! You look gorgeous.


----------



## Saints (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks wonderful, he did a great job! But from the looks I've seen from you I'm sure you could do the same look as well as he did


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2007)

You look beautiful!  Thanks for posting these.  Here is Victor on MAC.


----------



## veilchen (Jun 17, 2007)

You look sooooo pretty, the make-up is just fabulous!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh hell no!i know victor just did not do your make up!

lol jk!

im j one day im sure i will get the privlage but that look is so frickin HOTTTTNESSSS!!!!i love it!and what i love even more is when it comes to pro artist it doesnt matter who they do, old/asian they always are willing to take a challenge and still rock it out to the fullest!i love victor i met him before.hopefully he will do a seminar at our counter soon =(

supa nice!

loves it

allan


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 17, 2007)

That is amazing hahaha.
Man, I'd love to get my makeup done by a MAC artist!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Wow he did an awesome job! I'm guessing he worked on Pam Anderson, Missy, and Paris? Must be an honour to have him work on you!_

 
yeah dear ur right!!! he's tooooo great!!!love his work!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_That man is crazy talented and you look crazy beautiful! I wish there was a tutorial of this look; those colours are used so wonderfully together._

 
I want a tut too!!!!LOL...I'd *LOVE *to learn Vic's amazing blending skill!!still cannot figure out how to blend that well with only one 224 brush!!! ...but I guess Vic won't see the thread! =P


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_he did an awesome job! you look great! thanks for the pics!

in this pic is your studio fix foundations powder or liquid??_

 
dear~ it's liquid foundation


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks all!!!!^^**


----------



## Bybs (Jun 17, 2007)

You look stunning.


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 17, 2007)

wow - it's amazing! love it


----------



## ksyusha (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_thanks everyone! I think Victor is amazing!!!LOL_

 
 i think you are amazing too!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 17, 2007)

omg this is stunning!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 17, 2007)

beautiful look~! its perfect =)


----------



## Caffy (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow! looks so good!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 17, 2007)

This looks great as always, but as mentioned above...you do a pretty damn good job yourself & that means your skills are AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 17, 2007)

That looks absolutely GORGEOUS on you!
I'm an asian too and I'm always afraid that some colours look too bright but this DEFINATELY goes to show how skills can change anything! I'm going to study this look until I can try to replicate it :/ 

Last time I had a MAC artist do mine and I was kinda. :S but now I'm gonna work on courage to try it again.

Please do post more, always a delight to see your posts


----------



## snowkei (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks sweets


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 17, 2007)

you are so unbelievably gorgeous! he did a fantastic job!


----------



## rebekah (Jun 18, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! i am going to buy all of those that he used on you, you just made me want to buy all that!!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 18, 2007)

you rock!! and Victor too!! such a great blending and the shades look amazing on you!!


----------



## User67 (Jun 18, 2007)

You look AMAZING!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2007)

gorgeous!!! I love your fotds!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 18, 2007)

that's such a beautiful look on you, i love the colors and everything that he did!!!

how come they've never done my make up like that? haha


----------



## snowkei (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 18, 2007)

thats stunning you look gorgeous


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

One more rave for the blending and colors used....As I was scrolling down to see your pictures, I was praying you did close-up eye shots...All I have to say is simply amazing and I agree....

Your skills are right up there with his...I love all of your FOTDs and tutorials....And another vote for a tut on this look.....my, my, my.....


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 18, 2007)

He did an amazing job! with one brush too, damn!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks ladies <333333333333


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

You look so beautiful.


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

whoa! he did an amazing job!!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 21, 2007)

he did an AMAZING job! your skin is SOOOOOOOO FLAWLESSSSS!! I WANT!! hah


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 21, 2007)

gorgeous 
That 224 is an amazing tool that I can't go without


----------



## mslips (Jun 21, 2007)

you look beautiful! he's just as good as you =)


----------



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks all =D


----------



## Simi (Jun 22, 2007)

Very very beautiful.....


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

damn girl, you look even hotter!  i love the short haircut on you, too.

so, did he _apply_ and blend with brush 224?  or used other brushes to apply and blended with 224?

i bought that brush months ago, but my sister's friend said it wasn't as good as one of their previous tapered blending brush so i returned 224  oh well, it comes in the new Nordstroms Novel Twist sets!  i'm so amazed if he used that 1 brush for everything.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_damn girl, you look even hotter! i love the short haircut on you, too.

so, did he apply and blend with brush 224? or used other brushes to apply and blended with 224?

i bought that brush months ago, but my sister's friend said it wasn't as good as one of their previous tapered blending brush so i returned 224 oh well, it comes in the new Nordstroms Novel Twist sets! i'm so amazed if he used that 1 brush for everything._

 
yay Victor apply color 'firespot/beauty marked/peaches' with only one brush!!!!!!it's really amazing!!! hahaha I have to practice my blending skill with my 224 brush!!!!LOL


----------



## snowkei (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks!!^^


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_yay Victor apply color 'firespot/beauty marked/peaches' with only one brush!!!!!!it's really amazing!!! hahaha I have to practice my blending skill with my 224 brush!!!!LOL_

 
omg, now that's skills!!  i need to practice so much with all brushes - but to know he did that look on your eyes with one brush.  :notworthy: 

"M" typed up some notes (tips and tricks with Victor - i assume it's the same one that worked on you).  i've bookmarked her tips.  just in case anyone else is interested in victor's skills, you can see M's notes here http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=38666


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2007)

lucky you! it looks stunning


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_omg, now that's skills!! i need to practice so much with all brushes - but to know he did that look on your eyes with one brush. :notworthy: 

"M" typed up some notes (tips and tricks with Victor - i assume it's the same one that worked on you). i've bookmarked her tips. just in case anyone else is interested in victor's skills, you can see M's notes here http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=38666_

 
thank for the sharing!!!love it


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 23, 2007)

This is sooo freaking cool!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Jun 23, 2007)

I Am In Love With The Color Placement!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 23, 2007)

he did a fantastic job on you! i love the colors! you're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Moppit (Jun 23, 2007)

Very beautiful!  The blending looks amazing.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 23, 2007)

It looks great! And you are so pretty I can't believe it!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks =D


----------



## User49 (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_WOW you are right Victor is indeed very talented - you look totally gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wish he could do my makeup too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too! Your skin looks flawless, the brows are perfectly defined and the blending is so amazing. I assume he goes by less is more because that looks so perfect! I am going ot give it a go!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Snowkei, You must be from Taipei because that department store looks just like the one I shop when I visit home!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hello from another Taiwanese gal!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseMe* 

 
_Hey Snowkei, You must be from Taipei because that department store looks just like the one I shop when I visit home!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello from another Taiwanese gal!!!_

 
dear Im a Taiwanese but the department store is in Taichung!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad to see taiwanese here


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jul 4, 2007)

Victor is really amazing.  But he had a beautiful canvas to start with.  Love it!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 5, 2007)

wow, that is one good blending skill.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 5, 2007)

This looks marvelous!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

I am speechless...


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 13, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 14, 2007)

thanx ladies =D


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 15, 2007)

This is unreal! amazing colors and blending! such an artist!


----------



## M (Aug 16, 2007)

I love Victor! He did my m/u at a class in the states.  I haven't been on in forever, but your hair is adorable and you look beautiful as always!!  The colors look so amazing on you


----------



## linziP123 (Aug 16, 2007)

wow that looks amazing!

he should have a page on here, i'd like to see his work!


----------



## AsianChick (Aug 18, 2007)

Damn, the guy is a magician! I can't imagine how was he able to do your eye makeup with only 1 224 brush


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 18, 2007)

OMG, Victor is amazing. Sooo talented. And you, My Ohhhh My..... YOU LOOK SOOOOO GLAMOROUS!!!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, that's one of the most amazing blending I've ever seen! With just one brush too! Love your skin! It's gorgeous!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

wow, it looks amazing and your skin is amazing
victor on the other hand scares me to death in that pic


----------



## marmara (Aug 20, 2007)

really it's amazing look


----------



## snowkei (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Aug 20, 2007)

you look stunning! i love your eyebrows too haha


----------



## venacava (Aug 20, 2007)

All that blending with ONE brush?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You look fabulous dearie.


----------



## snowkei (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks =D


----------



## pichima (Aug 21, 2007)

you look fabulous and this guy is veeeeery talented!


----------

